# Looking japanese recipes with bonito



## AmineF (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello everybody. Im a great fan of japanese food, and like to learn and try more about it. I live in a country where most of the fish commonly used in japanese cooking are not available or are imported, making them really expansive. But here, bonito its a very common and popular fish, with a really low price. For this reason  i would like to explore more japanese traditional or everyday recipes using this fish.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 19, 2018)

I suggest you look at Nami Chen's site.. Just One Cookbook..

https://www.justonecookbook.com/
And.... welcome to DC..  



Ross


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello! In Japanese, “bonito” is _“katsuo”_. Try a search using the Japanese word. Alternately google “Japanese bonito recipes.” One that really caught my eye was for katsuo tataki, seared bonito with soy based dipping sauce. Delish!

Here are the results of my search


----------

